# Kevyn Aucoin Cosmetics



## Pink_minx (Dec 13, 2005)

I was wondering if any of you tried Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer? and what you think about it.  I've heard great things about him and also that his products are pretty good.  I was looking through Victorias secret online and his product is on there so I probably want to try it.  Do they have at the store too? and not just online?


----------



## Diviniti (Dec 13, 2005)

I just used this on someone for whom I did freelance makeup.  She wanted me to use  the product because that was what she usually put on herself.  I was not at all pleased with the color (it was too orange for her skin-but I blended it with some of my own products to work it out), but I'm sure it does come in other shades.  The consistency was good and it went on smoothly.  It blended well and did not cake.  

I liked the feel and application of the product-the only issue I had was with the shade she had chosen.


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 13, 2005)

OK good, how big was it? The lil case thing it comes in looks big in the pic but just wanted to make sure its worth the $42 bucks!


----------



## KMFH (Dec 13, 2005)

The pot it comes in is small, but should last you a year or more if used right, even if u use it everyday.  You only need a pinhead sized amount.  Also, this is a very helpful tip: put a small blob of the SSE on the back of your hand and another small blob of a good water based moisturizer too. Mix the two with your finger and then apply with either your fingers or a sponge wet with water then squeezed out, depending on how heavy you desire your finish.  NEVER use it out of the pot w/o diluting it with a moisturizer (i actually use Kevyns primer to mix it with, it works awesome), the consistancy of it as-is  is stage makeup quality. Dont let that deter you tho, its by far the best foundation/concealer/highlighter/contour i have ever used, the consistancy is what makes it sooo versatile to begin with, and like i said it lasts FOREVER! 

Diviniti - Glad u liked it, the only time i ever hear people say they dont is when they dont use it right, and sounds like u did! And she should definitly find a better shade, it comes MANY in shades to match everyone from snow white to the blackest black, and everything in between. Hmmm, wonder who matched her anyways . . .


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 13, 2005)

i saw his stuff in neiman marcus.


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 13, 2005)

hm where do you buy his product besides online?  I rather go buy it in person so I can get the right color for myself.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_hm where do you buy his product besides online?  I rather go buy it in person so I can get the right color for myself._

 
I know C.O. Bigelow carries his products.


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 14, 2005)

hmm I dont have a C.O. Bigelow around here.  Have any of you gone to VictoriaSecret and found a few kevyn aucoin products?  Hrm I been so busy I havent stepped into the mall in a long time I will have to see if VS has him.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 14, 2005)

I Know That The Higher End Department Stores Carry Kevyn Aucoin.  His Products Are In One Of My Fab Stores In NYC It Is Called Henri Bendel's.  i Am Pretty Sure Barney's New York Sells His Line Too.  I Bought 2 Things From Victoris Secret From Him.  His Eyelash Curler and His Lip Lacquer


----------



## KMFH (Dec 14, 2005)

Neimans, Bendels, Bergdorffs, VS online/catalog, and Kevynaucoin.com are the only places to get it right now. As far as i know, they arn't in any VS stores yet, but may get into a few test locations w/i the year.  I would really reccomend looking/buying them in person however, cause the shade range is really big, and hopefully the counter will be able to give u a mini lesson on using it!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 12, 2006)

*Kevyn Aucoin Fans...*

I picked up his biography, A Beautiful Life, at Barnes and Noble for $7 yesterday.  I love him, so sad he's gone.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, just thought I'd let you hardcore fans (like myself) know the scoop.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 12, 2006)

He was so talented.  I wish he were still here.


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 
_I picked up his biography, A Beautiful Life, at Barnes and Noble for $7 yesterday. I love him, so sad he's gone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, just thought I'd let you hardcore fans (like myself) know the scoop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wait... What happened to him? And when did this happen?

Sounds like I need to get all his products in his honor and sort of a commemoration to him.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Feb 12, 2006)

How did he pass away? I recall hearing it was a brain tumor, but I do not know for sure.


----------



## user26 (Feb 12, 2006)

He died a few years ago I believe. I thought he had aids or something?


----------



## ette (Feb 12, 2006)

he had this disease with growth something, and he ended up dying from it. so sad, he was amazing, i really think he changed makeup forever. but he lives on in our makeup bins ahah.


----------



## niecypiecy (Feb 12, 2006)

He died May 7, 2002 from a brain tumor


----------



## Insomiac (Feb 12, 2006)

It saddens me that his is gone. He truly made a name for himself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Found this on Wikipedia:

_In October 2001, just one month after launching his own cosmetics line, Aucoin was diagnosed with a rare pituitary tumor. He had been suffering from the effects of the tumor for much of his life, but it had gone undiagnosed. He died in May 2002 of kidney and liver failure due to Tylenol toxicity. He is survived by his former male lover of two years, Jeremy Antunes. A musical homage, called "Taxi Ride", was written for him by long-time friend Tori Amos._


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh How I Missed Kevyn He Truly Is An Artist! I Have All Of His Books Except The Last Time! And I Just Love Love Love Him!!!!!!


----------



## Bunny77 (Feb 16, 2006)

I bought that book. It was really inspirational (plus, i love looking at the pictures!!!).

Even sadder, Kevyn's beloved mother died about a year after Kevyn passed.


----------



## misskeisha (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bunny77* 
_I bought that book. It was really inspirational (plus, i love looking at the pictures!!!).

Even sadder, Kevyn's beloved mother died about a year after Kevyn passed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Unfortunately his mom died the same year he did. He died in April or May and she died in October. Very terrible year for that tight knit family.


----------



## joytheobscure (Feb 22, 2006)

oh wow, tylenol toxicity, I didn't know he'd passed away I've been eyeing his books and want to buy his books at Hastings... so sad


----------



## meihwa (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi All, 

I'm wondering if anyone here has tried his cosmetic line or currently uses it....I am curious if his products are worth the price and if there are some must have items.  Seems to be a waste for me to shell out all that money first and not even know if it's worth it......thought some individuals here could help out......thanks for any/all input!!


----------



## Masucci (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi there!

I use a lot of his products.  His brushes are amazing, and my favorite cosmetics in his line are his "Creamy Moist Glow" blush (very natural looking and gives me a glow), His "Pure Powder Glow" blush (goes on so smoothly!  Looks really natural, too!),  "The Liquid Cyber Lip" is very pretty, but doesn't have the staying power that I want (then again, not many glosses do) & his "Elegant Lip Gloss", which actually has VERY good staying power!

I've tried his "Sensual Skin Enhancer", and believe it to be worth every penny - but ONLY for those who desire full coverage in their foundation.  I do not, so it's too heavy for me.  The tinest amount goes a long way.  Amazing.  

I'd love to try his "Gossamer Loose Powder" next.  

I've never tried any of hes E/S palettes - I'm just not impressed with the colors.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Serastar (Jun 8, 2006)

His blushes are darling <3 I'd definately recommend them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However I didn't find myself too keen on the e/s also, I tried one at a friend's house and it seemed rather bland and definately didnt compare to MAC in my personal opinion.


----------



## Whitney Costner (Jun 8, 2006)

I've wanted to try his products too, but have only seen them as being available online.

And since he passed away (several years ago), who's actually developing the products? Was he involved in making the products before he passed away? Hmm...I guess I haven't really researched it, but it makes me wonder...

I love his ol' books. Esp "Making Faces".


----------



## meihwa (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for the responses, much appreciated!!  I think I will have to travel to a store and try some things in person first......As far as I understand it, he did pass away in 2002, I believe, and he had just launched his cosmetics line.  His partner and associates continued to develop and launch the line as planned, and so I'm not sure if all the concepts and products were already created by Kevyn or if others have added to the line since then. His products are mostly available online, with a few exclusive boutiques and select Neiman Marcus stores who carry his products in store.


----------



## bellamia (Jun 9, 2006)

If your interested inrequiring more information on Kevyn Aucoin products you can go to his site www.kevynaucoin.com and click on any icon...then click on the beauty forum.

I haven't yet purchased any of his products yet! but from what I read some of his items get great reviews.


----------



## Masucci (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Whitney Costner* 
_I've wanted to try his products too, but have only seen them as being available online._

 
They are also available at Neiman Marcus.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Whitney Costner* 
_And since he passed away (several years ago), who's actually developing the products? Was he involved in making the products before he passed away? Hmm...I guess I haven't really researched it, but it makes me wonder..._

 
After his passing, his partner and his dad took over the company.  And yes, Kevyn developed the formulas and was involved in every aspect up until the time of his passing, which sadly, was shortly after KA Cosmetics was launched.


----------



## Whitney Costner (Jun 10, 2006)

Well that's good to know that he was involved for at least a short time before his passing. His books are wonderful and when I was younger they inspired me to get more into makeup in general.

I'll have to look for his brand at Neiman Marcus and try some. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Masucci (Jun 10, 2006)

You're very welcome!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jan 25, 2007)

*Kevyn Aucoin Makeup*

How does this brand rate? I'm really interested in trying the mascara. Has anyone tried the Volumizing Mascara yet? Also where do they sell it?


----------



## lotus (May 17, 2007)

*kevyn aucoin- makeup & brushes*

i was wondering if anyone here uses kevyn aucoin beauty products? i was browsing through his website and found some interesting things, brushes and their eyeshadows. i'm wondering if i should pick up a few things, but i'm wondering what their quality is like. i know that he was known for his techniques, his looks and everything else. i'm wondering how his products are, especially his makeup and brushes. thanks!


----------



## lotus (May 20, 2007)

*Re: kevyn aucoin- makeup & brushes*

anyone? please


----------



## Ernie (May 20, 2007)

*Re: kevyn aucoin- makeup & brushes*

Hi,

I finally bought a few products last week, they sell it at Bendels. The one piece of advice I would give you is to try and see the line in person. It's very hard to judge online about colors. I picked up:

The Sensual Skin Primer
The Sensual Skin Enhancer ~ SX05
The Liquid Fountain Pen ~ Lilette
The Volume Formula Mascara

I love the primer with the skin enhancer which I use as concealer. You really only need a dot of the enhancer, it's fabulous and goes on even smoother with the primer.
The lip pen is a great lipgloss, medium mauve with a bit of shimmer. Lasted for quite a few hours.
I'm not so crazy about the mascara, maybe it's the brush, very thin. I'm used to a thicker brush for more volume. The one thing about the mascara, it does not budge. So I use my regular mascara underneath.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Ernie (May 20, 2007)

*Re: kevyn aucoin- makeup & brushes*

Oh, I saw the brushes, beautiful but expensive. I liked the contour brush.


----------



## lotus (May 21, 2007)

*Re: kevyn aucoin- makeup & brushes*

thanks! i'd like to purchase some of their brushes as their quality looks nice and soft, but it is a bit pricey. i also want to try their eyeshadows, but there isn't a store around here that sells their products, but i might try and purchase one of their eyeshadow palettes and give that a shot. thanks for your tips!


----------



## abbyquack (Jun 19, 2008)

*Kevyn Aucoin Beauty*

Anyone tried this line? I know how awesome KA was w/ makeup art, but I don't know if these are good products. I am particularly interested in the sensual skin enhancer. It's $45 for a foundation! So obviously I don't want to buy it if it's not good.


----------



## frocher (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Kevyn Aucoin Beauty*

............


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Kevyn Aucoin Beauty*

existing thread here:

http://specktra.net/f167/kevyn-aucoin-cosmetics-48444/


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jul 1, 2008)

For those interested, Kevyn Aucoin is now being sold at Sephora: Kevyn Aucoin at Sephora


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 5, 2008)

...nm


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 4, 2014)

Has anyone used the Celestial Bronzing Veil in Tropical Nights? Can you compare it to other bronzers? I am looking for the most realistic look possible but not totally matte. Thanks!


----------



## dash4 (May 12, 2014)

I bought his Sculpting powder online and was STUNNED when I opened the box and realized it was only 3 grams/.11 oz.  It is simply stunning though.  But I definitely won't be repurchasing it.  Thing is I accidentally ordered three of them and got too lazy to send them back, so I might be selling the other two..

  With that said, Aucoin came out with a new sculpting/highlighting  CREAM creamy glow duo, which again is quite small -- however it is a fraction of the price of the solo powder    The sculpting powder is $44 and the sculpting/highlighting cream is only $28.   beautydotcom is about to have a 20% off sale, so I am thinking about picking it up, because it will only be $22.40 after the discount.. plus I will get accumulate drugstore dollars for my purchase..

  The creamy glow duo candlelight/sculpting duo has .16oz/4.5g of product.


----------



## dash4 (May 12, 2014)

Here is  a picture of it... (they should have made the bronzer the large part, not vice versa).. *UPDATE: I purchased it..When I get it - I will show swatches. The beautyDOTcom 20% sale is active now ( 5/12/14 )..*


----------



## mosha010 (May 12, 2014)

dash4 said:


> Here is  a picture of it...


   It's pretty !


----------



## dash4 (May 12, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> It's pretty !


  Yup and I saw a blogger who reviewed it and said it is really pretty.. the highlight isn't shimmery  - just gives a sheen.  It is too tempting.  I am almost 100% set on buying it..

  I really like Kevyn Aucoin products.  If they would just get their product size more reasonable -- it would be nice.  I don't mind paying more, but at least give a reasonable amount of product.  I mean - I have a deluxe sample of Too Faced Chocolate Soleil that is .14 oz / 3.96 grams.. so the deluxe sample of Chocolate Soleil has more product than Kevyn Aucoin's "full size" $44 bronzer.. really?


----------



## niccig (May 14, 2014)

dash4 said:


> I really like Kevyn Aucoin products.  If they would just get their product size more reasonable -- it would be nice.  I don't mind paying more, but at least give a reasonable amount of product.  I mean - I have a deluxe sample of Too Faced Chocolate Soleil that is .14 oz / 3.96 grams.. so the deluxe sample of Chocolate Soleil has more product than Kevyn Aucoin's "full size" $44 bronzer.. really?


  I'm really peeved about the new Sculpting Powder packaging - they raised the price AND cut the amount of product in half? I understand that production costs increase, inflation, whatever whatver but that's still pretty drastic.


----------



## dash4 (May 14, 2014)

niccig said:


> I'm really peeved about the new Sculpting Powder packaging - they raised the price AND cut the amount of product in half? I understand that production costs increase, inflation, whatever whatver but that's still pretty drastic.


  I am annoyed too.  The amount of product VS the price - is outrageous..

  It makes it one of the most expensive bronzers out there.   I will end up using it up in a few months (or less).  

  I wore it today though and it is pretty..  but I can not justify spending $44 for a bronzer which has less product than the deluxe mini of a Chocolate Soleil bronzer.. that is absurd..


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (May 18, 2014)

dash4 said:


> I bought his Sculpting powder online and was STUNNED when I opened the box and realized it was only 3 grams/.11 oz.  It is simply stunning though.  But I definitely won't be repurchasing it.  Thing is I accidentally ordered three of them and got too lazy to send them back, so I might be selling the other two..  With that said, Aucoin came out with a new sculpting/highlighting  CREAM creamy glow duo, which again is quite small -- however it is a fraction of the price of the solo powder    The sculpting powder is $44 and the sculpting/highlighting cream is only $28.   beautydotcom is about to have a 20% off sale, so I am thinking about picking it up, because it will only be $22.40 after the discount.. plus I will get accumulate drugstore dollars for my purchase..  The creamy glow duo candlelight/sculpting duo has .16oz/4.5g of product.


  OMFG the creamy glow duo is TINY that makes no sense!! It's not worth $22.40. This should be $10-$15, MAX. I have it & still haven't found a brush I can use to sculpt,  what's the point, pfff I'm pissed & it's not practical *rant over*


----------



## dash4 (May 20, 2014)

BreeMakeupGeek said:


> OMFG the creamy glow duo is TINY that makes no sense!! It's not worth $22.40. This should be $10-$15, MAX. I have it & still haven't found a brush I can use to sculpt, what's the point, pfff I'm pissed & it's not practical *rant over*


  The bronzer portion is worthless.  It is like the size of a (short) fingernail.  Mos sample sizes are bigger than that..  You can't even dip a brush in it - it is too small.  I bet you can only get 10-15 uses out of it.  

  I do like the highlighter though.  And I use a small amount, so I don't think I will go through it too fast.   At least it is more reasonably priced than the sculpting powder, so I am not too disappointed in the purchase, because I am enjoying the cream highlighter..

  I am more pissed off about the sculpting powder medium product than anything.  It is the size of an eyeshadow.. literally.  It is sad because I really like it, but I will not be repurchasing.  It is one of the most expensive bronzing products ( per oz / per gram ) on the market.  Is it nice? Yes.. And if it was the normal size of a bronzing product - I'd have no issue paying $44, but for .11 oz.. they can suck it..


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (May 20, 2014)

dash4 said:


> The bronzer portion is worthless.  It is like the size of a (short) fingernail.  Mos sample sizes are bigger than that..  You can't even dip a brush in it - it is too small.  I bet you can only get 10-15 uses out of it.    I do like the highlighter though.  And I use a small amount, so I don't think I will go through it too fast.   At least it is more reasonably priced than the sculpting powder, so I am not too disappointed in the purchase, because I am enjoying the cream highlighter..  I am more pissed off about the sculpting powder medium product than anything.  It is the size of an eyeshadow.. literally.  It is sad because I really like it, but I will not be repurchasing.  It is one of the most expensive bronzing products ( per oz / per gram ) on the market.  Is it nice? Yes.. And if it was the normal size of a bronzing product - I'd have no issue paying $44, but for .11 oz.. they can suck it..


  I placed an order for the Candlelight powder & liquid beauty.com had a 20%. KA cosmetics I really like, but the prices are not right for the amount of product you get,the Candlelight liquid is 1oz.


----------



## dash4 (May 20, 2014)

BreeMakeupGeek said:


> I placed an order for the Candlelight powder & liquid beauty.com had a 20%. KA cosmetics I really like, but the prices are not right for the amount of product you get,the Candlelight liquid is 1oz.


  I agree. It is outrageous.. which is frustrating because I love the products and the brand, but they're just too greedy!!


----------



## Jumping Mice (Sep 22, 2014)

For anyone still lurking this thread, Kevyn Aucoin went on Hautelook this morning. For some reason I can't upload the screen shots I took since you can't see what's on sale unless you have an account. I'm a little tempted by the eyeshadow duo in #201 but I have too many shades of purple and gunmetal, I really don't _need_ more. I've been eyeing some Burberry eyeshadows anyway so I think I'll take a pass this time. Gotta have priorities!


----------



## ryan-eh (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe no one uses this thread anymore, BUT just in case: have any of you tried either the eye pigment primatif from this brand?  I like the look of it but have only found one (very positive!) review.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

ryan-eh said:


> Maybe no one uses this thread anymore, BUT just in case: have any of you tried either the eye pigment primatif from this brand?  I like the look of it but have only found one (very positive!) review.


 Sorry, but I haven't.  I've only purchased one KA item, one of the new highlighters recently.


----------



## ryan-eh (Jan 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Sorry, but I haven't.  I've only purchased one KA item, one of the new highlighters recently.


  Same for me.  The one review I saw was so glowing I think I'll go ahead and check it out.  Thanks!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

ryan-eh said:


> Maybe no one uses this thread anymore, BUT just in case: have any of you tried either the eye pigment primatif from this brand?  I like the look of it but have only found one (very positive!) review.


  I have one in the color Titian; LOVE it. Gorgeous color.


----------



## ryan-eh (Jan 6, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I have one in the color Titian; LOVE it. Gorgeous color.


  That's the one I was looking at!  Definitely trying it now.  Thanks!  What do you use to apply?  Just fingers?  I usually go for that in similar-seeming products (chanel, armani), but sometimes I use a cream shadow brush.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

ryan-eh said:


> That's the one I was looking at!  Definitely trying it now.  Thanks!  What do you use to apply?  Just fingers?  I usually go for that in similar-seeming products (chanel, armani), but sometimes I use a cream shadow brush.


  It's much creamier and more mousse-like than the Chanel and Armani so I prefer my fingers for application.


----------



## ryan-eh (Jan 6, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> It's much creamier and more mousse-like than the Chanel and Armani so I prefer my fingers for application.


  Cool, thanks again!


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 6, 2015)

I have Titian, Midnight and Mistress.  I've only worn Titian and Mistress so far, but I love them! Very smooth and easy to blend.


----------



## ryan-eh (Jan 7, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I have Titian, Midnight and Mistress.  I've only worn Titian and Mistress so far, but I love them! Very smooth and easy to blend.


  How grey would you call Mistress?  I've seen some conflicting item descriptions.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 7, 2015)

ryan-eh said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > I have Titian, Midnight and Mistress.  I've only worn Titian and Mistress so far, but I love them! Very smooth and easy to blend.
> ...


  From memory, on me (NC50) it's more taupe-y. I'll post swatches later.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 9, 2015)

Sorry for the delay. It just occurred to me tonight that I forgot to post swatches of Mistress.


----------



## ryan-eh (Jan 10, 2015)

Yazmin said:


>


  No worries at all, thanks so much!  It's a great color, I love the dimension in the light.


----------



## Bronwyn (Feb 18, 2015)

Kevyn Aucoin is now available in the online seohora store


----------



## ryan-eh (Feb 18, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Kevyn Aucoin is now available in the online seohora store


  Between this and Armani, Sephora is assembling all my faves (they already had a lot)!


----------



## Bronwyn (Feb 18, 2015)

ryan-eh said:


> Between this and Armani, Sephora is assembling all my faves (they already had a lot)!    Omg I feel the same way. Only have one Armani cheek fabric, but I plan to get some Armani and aucoin during the next sale as those brands aren't available in Canada easily.


----------



## ryan-eh (Feb 18, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Omg I feel the same way. Only have one Armani cheek fabric, but I plan to get some Armani and aucoin during the next sale as those brands aren't available in Canada easily.


  I wish I had your restraint!  I totally bought some more of the eyes to kill silk shadows even though i DEFINITELY do not need them.


----------



## Bronwyn (Feb 18, 2015)

ryan-eh said:


> I wish I had your restraint!  I totally bought some more of the eyes to kill silk shadows even though i DEFINITELY do not need them.


  Haha yeah it's just so expensive that any discount is good. Though they are two of the cheaper high end brands.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi,all Does anyone with cystic acne use the Sensual Skin Enhancer? Not sure how much of a problem the mineral oil is for skin :-/


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 16, 2015)

Anyone have any experience with shade selection for the SSE? I'm probably about an NC15-20. I generally use Koh Gen Do Maifanshi Moisture Foundation in 113 with a little 112 blended in during the winter. Thinking I might be SX 05 in KA SSE? Halp? Bueller?


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 16, 2015)

http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2012/07/kevyn-aucoin-sensual-skin-enhancer-all.html  She's about NC25-27 and matched with SX06. You'd be maybe 03 or 04? Camera Ready Cosmetics sells samples of this; you could get a few shades to try out before committing to one.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 16, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2012/07/kevyn-aucoin-sensual-skin-enhancer-all.html


 Thanks! I've seen that (love her blog). I have a feeling (unfortunately) that I might actually match with one of the missing colors. I'll probably just cross my fingers and hope for the best.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 16, 2015)

You'd be no darker than 04, methinks. (Also, I edited my post above yours. )


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 16, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> You'd be no darker than 04, methinks. (Also, I edited my post above yours. )


 Thanks! I'm guessing I'd probably be a 03 or 05... which is what I totally meant to write the first time (I'll be editing that now...). Sigh. I cannot brain tonight, lol. 04 looks pretty yellow, but you're right, that could still work. You're a doll! Thanks again!


----------



## Sandalskt (Apr 14, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2012/07/kevyn-aucoin-sensual-skin-enhancer-all.html  She's about NC25-27 and matched with SX06. You'd be maybe 03 or 04? Camera Ready Cosmetics sells samples of this; you could get a few shades to try out before committing to one.


  I am nc 10 and I am 05 in the sensual skin enhancer. The 03 was crazy light which surprised me because I am usually the lightest in every color.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 14, 2015)

WHOA! :shock:


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 14, 2015)

So, I ended up going with SX05... which is pretty good. It's a tiny bit light, but the undertones are good. If I were dead-of-winter pale, it would be perfect. So for now, I'm wearing it mixed with a teensy bit of Koh Gen Do moisture foundation in 113 or 123.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Apr 14, 2015)

New blush colors Ariana & Helena


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 30, 2015)

Does anyone use the Celestial Skin Liquid Lighting? Since Jaclyn Hill mentioned it on her YT, it's been perpetually sold out on Sephora. Sigh! But it looks beautiful, and I'd love to mix it with my Cover FX drops.


----------



## Sandalskt (Apr 30, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Does anyone use the Celestial Skin Liquid Lighting? Since Jaclyn Hill mentioned it on her YT, it's been perpetually sold out on Sephora. Sigh! But it looks beautiful, and I'd love to mix it with my Cover FX drops.


  I want to try it too. Temptalia uses it all the time and seems to love it.


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 30, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> I want to try it too. Temptalia uses it all the time and seems to love it.


  My local NM has it, but I much prefer Sephora's return policy. Maybe I'll ask NM counter if I could get a sample.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 1, 2015)

I'm NC25 and 06 was too light for me. I need to exchange it but haven't gotten around to it yet. I end up with reverse dark circles if I'm not careful!


----------



## ryan-eh (May 1, 2015)

I was just checking out where else the celestial liquid was available and realized that BG has two new shades of the eye pigment primatif: "Horizon," which seems to be pinky, and "Haze," which looks like a khaki/olive.  My computer monitor's color settings are a little wonky so I could be wrong.

  http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Kevyn-Aucoin-The-Eye-Pigment-Primatif-Kevyn-Aucoin/prod105980128_cat399701__/p.prod?


----------



## Yazmin (May 1, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Does anyone use the Celestial Skin Liquid Lighting? Since Jaclyn Hill mentioned it on her YT, it's been perpetually sold out on Sephora. Sigh! But it looks beautiful, and I'd love to mix it with my Cover FX drops.


  I've been waiting for this to come back in stock at Sephora. Too bad it wasn't available during the sale.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 1, 2015)

It's on Beautylish and Nordstrom (Liquid Illuminating Emulsion) as well.


----------



## Diamond laTwerk (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey guys, so I like really want to buy the sse, but obvs I don't wanna go broke for the wrong shade. So does anybody know what shade I could possibly be in? In the mac studio finish concealer, nc30 is half a shade too light and n35 is half a shade too dark. I'm eyeing sx08 for my skintone as a blemish concealer. Does anybody have comparison swatches? Thaaaanks, I trust specktrettes over anyone in the internet.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 13, 2015)

I linked to Beauty Professor's post which has swatches of nearly every shade upthread.


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2016)

Is anyone getting the Neo Bronzers?


----------



## boschicka (May 5, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Is anyone getting the Neo Bronzers?



I'm intrigued but scared.  Have you seen swatches anywhere?


----------



## awickedshape (May 5, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I'm intrigued but scared.  Have you seen swatches anywhere?



I have now!


Here is Sienna
https://www.instagram.com/p/BFAF-hmQNMs/

And here is Capri
https://www.instagram.com/p/BFAEkQaQNKQ/


----------



## boschicka (May 5, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I have now!
> 
> 
> Here is Sienna
> ...



I knew you'd find them!!!  How are you feeling about these?


----------



## awickedshape (May 5, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I knew you'd find them!!!  How are you feeling about these?



Very pretty but I hardly use cheek products now. I just know I'll hardly use it. And I think it's close to $60.!


----------



## boschicka (May 5, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Very pretty but I hardly use cheek products now. I just know I'll hardly use it. And I think it's close to $60.!



I'm just not clever enough to use a product like that.  Do I sweep my brush across the whole thing, use them individually?  I can't handle the pressure!


----------



## awickedshape (May 5, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I'm just not clever enough to use a product like that.  Do I sweep my brush across the whole thing, use them individually?  I can't handle the pressure!



Any way you want to lol
There's always something else around the corner lol


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 19, 2016)

*THIS has me drooling! Kevin Aucoin Bloodroses Essential E/S!*


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 56462
> View attachment 56463
> 
> *THIS has me drooling! Kevin Aucoin Bloodroses Essential E/S!*



Was just coming to ask who was getting it lol

Kevyn Aucoin: The Essential Eye Palette in Bloodroses – Dressed in Rouge


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 19, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Was just coming to ask who was getting it lol
> 
> Kevyn Aucoin: The Essential Eye Palette in Bloodroses – Dressed in Rouge


*
LOL!  I am technically on a "no buy" until the big Sephora sale...
with the exception of maybe one of the Selena lippies...and that's only because MAC decided to gift everyone $25 credits for the Taraji collection label mishap. But I saw this and immediately started lusting...
*


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> LOL!  I am technically on a "no buy" until the big Sephora sale...
> with the exception of maybe one of the Selena lippies...and that's only because MAC decided to gift everyone $25 credits for the Taraji collection label mishap. But I saw this and immediately started lusting...
> *



Lol

I'm trying to resist


----------



## boschicka (Sep 19, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Lol
> 
> I'm trying to resist



It has to happen.  Hopefully Sephora will get it in time for the sale!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2016)

boschicka said:


> It has to happen.  Hopefully Sephora will get it in time for the sale!!!



Lol

..


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 19, 2016)

You guys are the worst!!! LOL


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> You guys are the worst!!! LOL


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 20, 2016)

boschicka said:


> It has to happen.  Hopefully Sephora will get it in time for the sale!!!



*LOL! NOW if that was to happen...there is no hope for me *


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm getting this.  I'm hoping Beautylish gets it soon.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 27, 2016)

It is pretty.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 5, 2017)

Sneak Peek: Kevyn Aucoin The Neo Highlighter and The Neo Limelight Photos & Swatches


----------



## awickedshape (May 12, 2017)

KA Celestial Skin Liquid Lighting in Candlelight


----------



## katred (May 12, 2017)

Has anyone seen the new metallic lip products? I'm kind of curious, although the shades look kind of warm for the most part.


----------



## quieteyes (May 18, 2017)

katred said:


> Has anyone seen the new metallic lip products? I'm kind of curious, although the shades look kind of warm for the most part.



I picked up rose gold (along with cyber opal). Rose gold is highly pigmented and I'd say it's a true rose gold shade. It is fairly warm. I wish it had a bit more pink to it. I can try to post some pics, if you'd like. 

(


----------



## Monsy (Sep 10, 2017)

I am so late but i finally discovered this brand and I am in love!!!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 27, 2017)

kevyn aucoin up on hautelook!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## boschicka (Jan 25, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 63051



What is THAT mess?


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 25, 2018)

boschicka said:


> What is THAT mess?



A skip


----------



## boschicka (Jan 25, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> a skip
> 
> 
> View attachment 63052



 ha!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 25, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I'm intrigued but scared.  Have you seen swatches anywhere?




I love love love neo bronzers!!


----------

